# unzip need PK compat. v6.3 (can do v4.6)

## e3k

i have an exotic (probably too new) zip archive. could not unpack it with unzip p7zip or ark. is there a linux archive manager that can do zip v6.3?

----------

## chithanh

Are you sure that the problem is not specific to that particular file? Have you tried to open other zip format v6.3.3 files with p7zip?

app-arch/unzip may be another program you can try.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

Not sure, but have you tried PeaZip?

Installing PeaZip in Gentoo Linux

----------

## e3k

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> Are you sure that the problem is not specific to that particular file? Have you tried to open other zip format v6.3.3 files with p7zip?
> 
> app-arch/unzip may be another program you can try.

 

i am not sure about anything. this file was supplied by humble bundle store as a windows game. it is the first time i cant unzip something in linux. see more details here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1041704.html

---edit---

besides p7zip i did try unzip and ark

----------

## chithanh

A bit of googling turned out that app-arch/unzip indeed does not support anything newer than ZIP format v4.6.

With current p7zip (may have to unmask) it should be possible to extract though.

----------

## e3k

 *chithanh wrote:*   

> A bit of googling turned out that app-arch/unzip indeed does not support anything newer than ZIP format v4.6.
> 
> With current p7zip (may have to unmask) it should be possible to extract though.

 

i did try p7zip-9.20.1-r5 and 15.09-r2 on linux both failed to unpack the zip correctly. on windows it worked with p7zip 15.14. i will probably try to get the 15.14 version on linux when i have some time.

---

15.14 linux version of pkzip does the same. during the unpacking some overwrite messages come and as the end result i do not get the same as with the windows version. i should probably ask at 7zip itself.. unfortunately the zip is 800MB large and could cause problems with sharing.

----------

